# Show OFF YOUR BLUE,REVERSE,BLACK,FAWN,BROWN, AND ETC. BRINDLES.



## Teekospits

This forums for those who love there brindles and crazy coloring but still make a perfect pet. Show off your brindle to the world!!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit

We have one of these threads but it hasn't been bumped in a while here's the link for you 

http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/12303-brindle-thread.html


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

I reckon Cree is a reverse blue brindle


----------



## SweetMelissa

Soooo good looking!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Thank you so much


----------



## x-Marky-x

Oh my, he's so beautiful Indigo!


----------



## meganc66

my blue brindle girl


----------



## Black Rabbit

Awwwww I love Rudi roo  The new siggy is very nice btw


----------



## cEElint

this is my cousins.. i dont have a brindle


----------



## NinaThePitbull

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I reckon Cree is a reverse blue brindle


I reckon he's gorgeous !!!


----------



## NinaThePitbull

meganc66 said:


> my blue brindle girl


love that strong muzzle !


----------



## MrCanela

heres biggie 11 months old i think hes a fawn...(if u think he looks good vote for him on the Puppy pole)


----------



## proud pitbull owner

*here is*

My boy tex and My girl callie


----------



## Black Rabbit

proud pitbull owner said:


> My boy tex and My girl callie


Your dogs are gorgeous the second one is so sweet looking


----------



## PeanutsMommy

here is my Peanut


----------



## Black Rabbit

Yea Peanut  He's so awesome


----------



## PeanutsMommy

thanks Krystal


----------



## Black Rabbit

He's really looking amazing he's gotten pretty dang buff


----------



## PeanutsMommy

yeah we are working off his winter fat  gotta get that 2 lbs off LOL just playing he is just always go go go. he really has no idea that he gets tired. he seriously will play until he passes out.


----------



## ImPeCcAbLePiT$

My baby Zeus Poppy...









And baby girl Methea....


----------



## Cujo's Mom

*Here is our girl Hazel...*

she is now 5months and 36 pounds. I guess you can call her a chocolate brindle with chocolate ticking pattern.

All the brindled puppy photos are so cute! :clap:


----------



## SkyBlue27




----------



## Black Rabbit

Awwwwwwwwwwwww way cute


----------



## Elvisfink

Here are the Brindle dogs I've owned.
Poison Ivy 2010


















Miss Tweak 1999


















Kaos 1982


----------



## PeanutsMommy

dang Ivy is looking so beautiful!


----------



## Nizmo

sativa


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo

I love showin' my girl


----------



## dixieland

Here is my 3 yr old female Pretty Girl


----------



## meganc66

Great shots, everyone, and thanks for the compliments on my girl as well!

Everyone's doggies are looking so lovely, I love me some brindle  heehee


----------



## Amno

*Better late than never?*

I adopted my girl in 2012








She was 42 lbs, sick and hungry when I adopted her. Now she's a big-boned 72 pounds!


----------

